# Tendo como



## benjy83

*Tendo como*

O que é a melhor maneira de dizer isto em Inglês?

No meu trabalho, disse "_...tendo como principal determinante_..."

Quero dizer "_... having been mainly due to..._"

Que pensam da tradução?

Ben


----------



## spielenschach

These are *mainly determinant* expansion 141, tree. enumeration (51, and signal ilow graph. (61. However. all these. symbolic approaches. and their recent *...*
*Having as* starting point documentation from the Monastery of Santo Toribio de Liébana, this paper enquiries whether or not different seigneurial policies *...*


----------



## Outsider

benjy83 said:


> No meu trabalho, disse "_...tendo como principal determinante_..."
> 
> Quero dizer "_... having been mainly due to..._"
> 
> Que pensam da tradução?


Preciso de mais contexto para dar uma opinião.


----------



## olivinha

Também precisaria de mais contexto, mas vou dar uma arriscada.
_tendo como principal determinante_...
having as (a/the) main determinant...
ou
being the main determinant...
O


----------



## benjy83

Obrigado Outsider...

A frase enteira é:

_A partir dos anos 90, Goiás tem uma taxa de crescimento do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) superior aos valores registrados para o Brasil,__ tendo como principal determinante a excelente performance da atividade agropecuária nesse Estado._

...e a minha tradução...

_Since the 90’s, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) of Goiás has increased at a higher rate than recorded values for Brazil,__ having been mainly due to the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state._

Que pensam da tradução?

Ben


----------



## Robinvn

vo_r_tei 
my suggestion, based on the previous translation:
_...,__the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state__ being the decisive factor for this boom._


----------



## Macunaíma

benjy83 said:


> Que pensam da tradução?


 
Irretocável.


----------



## Outsider

I don't know... "Having been mainly due" sounds a little contrived to me. Does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## jazyk

If you ask me, the Portuguese there sounds a little contrived.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

That's true as well, but my fear is that "having been mainly due" may not even be very comprehensible in English.


----------



## benjy83

The whole Portuguese text is contrived , possibly the worst text I've ever seen!

Thanks for all your help guys - it's appreciated. It's given me a few ideas!

There's no need for sarcasm Macunaíma... we all need to learn at some point! This is a current draft - I wouldn't ever use it in the state it's in at the moment...

Ta,

Ben


----------



## Outsider

Sarcasm?


----------



## benjy83

Irretocavél significa _Untouchable_, verdade?

Parece-me que escreviu-o para ser sarcástico...


----------



## Alentugano

benjy83 said:


> T
> There's no need for sarcasm Macunaíma...



Hi Benjy

I believe Macu meant what he wrote. No sarcasm intended.


----------



## Outsider

_Irretocável_: que não é preciso retocar. Pelo menos foi assim que eu entendi...
(_Untouchable_ diz-se _intocável_.)


----------



## Macunaíma

Quis ser breve. A tradução está simplesmente _perfeita_ a meu ver, _e ponto final_. Foi isso. 

_But never mind, it's only the language barrier_... Logo seu português vai estar perfeito, tenho certeza.

Macunaíma


----------



## Joca

benjy83 said:


> Obrigado Outsider...
> 
> A frase enteira é:
> 
> _A partir dos anos 90, Goiás tem uma taxa de crescimento do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) superior aos valores registrados para o Brasil,__ tendo como principal determinante a excelente performance da atividade agropecuária nesse Estado._
> 
> ...e a minha tradução...
> 
> _Since the 90’s, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) of Goiás has increased at a higher rate than recorded values for Brazil,__ having been mainly due to the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state._
> 
> Que pensam da tradução?
> 
> Ben


 
May I add something?

I would write my translation in these terms:

From the eighties onwards, the State of Goiás has been showing a growth rate for the Gross Domestic Product higher than the values recorded for Brazil, the excellent performance of local farming activities being the main factor thereof.

JC


----------



## edupa

benjy83 said:


> Irretocavél significa _Untouchable_, verdade?
> 
> Parece-me que escreviu-o para ser sarcástico...


 

He meant something along the lines of 'flawless'. Quite a compliment for that matter...


----------



## Que trem doido

Ben, for the sake of brevity and to keep as much as your original translation intact, perhaps you could say;

_"Since the 90’s, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) of Goiás has increased at a higher rate than recorded values for Brazil, primarily due to the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state". or "the determining factor being the excellent performance of...."_
__ 
__ 
However you decide to go, good luck!


----------



## MOC

Que trem doido said:


> _"Since the 90’s, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) of Goiás has increased at a higher rate than recorded values for Brazil, primarily due to the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state". _




This is, in my opinion, the best suggestion in this thread so far.


----------



## benjy83

Macunaíma said:


> Quis ser breve. A tradução está simplesmente _perfeita_ a meu ver, _e ponto final_. Foi isso.
> 
> _But never mind, it's only the language barrier_... Logo seu português vai estar perfeito, tenho certeza.
> 
> Macunaíma


 
Quero pedir desculpas .... não soube a palavra "irretocavél". O meu português não está perfeito (como podes ver!), e não tinha confiança nas minhas traduções.

Obrigado pela ajuda e o apoio.

Ben 



Que trem doido said:


> Ben, for the sake of brevity and to keep as much as your original translation intact, perhaps you could say;
> 
> _"Since the 90’s, the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) of Goiás has increased at a higher rate than recorded values for Brazil, primarily due to the excellent performance of agricultural activity in this state". or "the determining factor being the excellent performance of...."_
> 
> 
> However you decide to go, good luck!


 
Hey there,

Thanks for your help! I actually thought of something similar when I was looking over it on the bus home! I had "chiefly due to...." rather than "primarily due to...", but I think I'm gonna plump for your suggestion!

Beijinhos,

Ben


----------

